# Another thing to check on the K-27



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

I was installing shims on the K-27 when I noticed the spring under the drive axle was not in its proper place.

This may be an isolated instance, but...

I had to remove the axle to fix the problem, beautiful brass gears on this engine.


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip.

Then you might as well add checking the screws on the bottom of the gearbox. Again, this may be an isolated incidence, but the one on the left was at least two full turns from having the head even contact the gearbox all four were loose, and the other three to nearly a full turn to make them snug.

B0B


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't you just love that Chineese quality control!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Umm!!!!!  Err!!!!!


I had better not say./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Make dang sure when putting the gearcover back, that you carefully align the seal dogs into the slots in the upper half, and hold the main box in place before installing the bottom cover. 
Also, they only go on one way!


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Guys,

This is not Chineese quality control.  It is lack of the US manufacturers paying the price for good quality.
The designers and production personnel/quality are told what to accept, etc.
I've been in manufacturing too long to know the QUALITY is not the focus.
You would be supprised how many GM, FORD and CHRYSLER  US products are shipped with less than acceptable quality standards.  The US moto, if the customer can't see it, it's not a defect.

I am also wondering about the brass gears and how long they will last before falling apart.  The US corporate cost guru's did not allocate money for quality brass stock.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

railgeek,

Really - take it easy.  I am also a manufacturer, and we have parts made all over the world, the US and China included.  We have had difficulty with parts made in China, despite having sent the drawings and having our QA personnel there to inspect (and they are US and Chinese).  But we've also had issues getting things made right here in the US, so the point is: admit there's an issue, initate steps to resolve and execute.  Bachmann seems to have done all three. Could this have been detected before? Possibly.  Not being affilitated with Bachmann at all, I can't say.  Maybe the pilot units had counterweights made in a different batch.  Maybe something changed on the drive axle shafts.  There's a lot of things that could have happened.  

Is this your first go-around with large scale?  There has yet to be a release of a new product that has not had small engineering flaws or 'features'.  If we stick with Bachmann, the 4-4-0 when introduced ran opposite to all other locos due to a NMRA standard being followed (for apparently the first time).  My LGB mikado, which cost me over $1000, had a major engineering flaw in the drive train.  I sent it back to LGB (at my expense) for them to change it, but apparently they didn't because it failed a year or so later (again, I had to pay shipping one way).  Did I have a hissy fit about all the bad German Engineering QC?  Take a breath, and take a step back.   Folks have been all over Bachmann since way before this product was annoucned and from what I have seen, this is one of the most detailed locomotives yet to his the street at under $1000.  It is unfortunate that there needs to be a fix at all, but at least Bachmann is making shim kits.  

You have responded to each and every thread about the K-27, and yet, you are offering no valuable critisism, only half truths and your anger for toys made in China.  You are going to get this thread locked too, and there is some good info here.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I worked for Union Pacific for 35 years. When we received parts made in the USA they fit and worked like they were supposed to. Then they started getting parts from Mexico and China, it was a big headache trying to get them to fit     with out cutting or grinding them.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I happen to agree wholeheartedly with Railgeek.  In my opinion these should all be recalled, fixed and returned at no cost to the consumer.  Bachmann had a choice: should we ship this batch knowing we have all these problems, or hold them, fix them and then ship?  They obviously assumed (correctly by the looks of it) that most people who were desperate for the first batch would also put up with quite a bit and the profits they would make would far outweigh the cost to fix the few that were returned.  I'm sure by the third round they'll have most of the bugs out of them.  Aristo has shown in the past that they are no different.  That's why I will never buy either of their products because I refuse to be a manipulated sheep who does the testing for them, and I'm sick of spending my own time on them for others.
Now, take Brawa.  They had never been in Large Scale before, but plenty of experience with smaller scales.  When they introduced their RhB G4/5 in IIm it had some performance issues due to the cheap Chinese made motor they used (at Aristo's advice no less), but for a very first product in large scale it is a very impressive product.  Well what did they do?  They took them back, and replaced the motor with a well engineered and significantly more expensive Maxon motor.  Problem solved, customer happy.  
It's about attitude towards the customer and engineering.  Anyway, sorry for the rant but this is really a hot button issue for me.  

Keith


----------



## petertoot (Jan 5, 2008)

hi guys,thanks to all for all the info on the k-27,as some have said,it is a lovely loco,very impressive,lets be fair to bachmann,at least they have not  gone the way of another big maker,to have another big maker buy them out.i agree with comments re aristo,i have not had one failed bolster,wheels,from bachmann,with the only thing was a drive gears on a connie,but only the axle needed replacement,thanks again to them posting it to me,i am keen to get my k-27 ,but the average price over here,auzzie is---$1400.00,some dealers sell for around1200.00,but most have sold out,so it will have to wait a bit longer,so as you can see i am pro bachmann,have quite a few of there large scale locos,rolling stock,and maybe start buying from the mighty usa,to save me save money.cheeers,peter/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to thank all you people who have isolated these problems and written and photographed the solutions to fixing them. I'm presently detailing my engine and will incorporate all the remedies before I run it. 

John


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

In a way I also agree with Railgeek.

What about those of us who do not have the mechanical ability to do all of these fixes to ensure that our engine runs properly?

I guess we could pay to send it to someone like TOC and have the fixes done.

But why can't Bachmann check all these things out in advance before marketing the engine?

Right now I have a 2 truck Shay that keeps breaking a plastic part which causes the engine to be inoperable.  I have tried gluing it once but it still breaks.  So I have a 275.00 engine that I have converted to R/C and battery that is basically useless to me.

These are some of the reasons I hesitate to buy anymore Large Scale equipment from any manufacturer.  

Yes, I have read the reviews on some of the brass Accucraft engines which cost 3000 dollars and they also have problems.

Maybe I should take up another hobby.

John


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jbwilcox on 01/27/2008 8:21 PM
SNIP
But why can't Bachmann check all these things out in advance before marketing the engine?
SNIP
John

Because up until now Bachmann have been able to get away with *NOT* beta testing "stuff" before it is sent to market.

Overcoming that corporate mindset is what some of us have been trying to do since the 1st Shay.


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

If I recall corectly, the Accucraft K-27's had a whole bunch of problems when they were first realeased, like fried motors and lights. I think the counterweight issue is pretty minor and considering the price difference between the two models, I'd rather deal with loose counterweights than having to re-wire the entire engine. Bachmann should be commended that they actually responed to the issue instead of denying it. Remember the first generation Shays had crappy trucks and the connie had gearbox alignment trouble. So what my point is is that any first generation product will have faults.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the K can be made "Well", but don't assume you will not re-wire the entire engine. If you go battery, or you want different lights, or you want sound, it just might happen. 

There are people out there trying to make everything work without modifying the wiring/boards, but there are some more problems that haven't really been brought up, like the resistance of the wiring from the drivers or front pilot... 

But, it's still a lot less than $3k 

Regards, Greg


----------

